
HBO asked Google to censor links to HBO.com - jdrenterprises
http://thenextweb.com/media/2013/02/03/why-automated-dmca-takedown-requests-are-asinine-hbo-asked-google-to-censor-links-to-hbo-com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Why%20automated%20DMCA%20takedown%20requests%20are%20asinine%3A%20HBO%20asked%20Google%20to%20censor%20links%20to%20HBO.com&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
codgercoder
Someone should explain to these companies how their webservers can modify the
response to internal URLs (IE force to different landing pages).

------
rwanghacker
They should have taken it off to teach HBO a lesson

